# how to dull corner finisher blades?



## tapingtoolvirgin (Mar 20, 2008)

just wondering the easiest way, i just tried mine the other day and it seems to be tearing the tape a little. was told to dull it a little, just wondering the easiest way to do this? thanks


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Be creative when thinking of ways to dull your tool There is a tool for evey job and if you don't have access to such a tool a rock will do........:rockon:


----------



## Brockster (Dec 15, 2007)

Virgin, how about sandpaper to dull the tips?


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Those blades are tough I use my dremel with a cut off disc.


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

File down the top blades where they make a point other than that it will brek in


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Is it ripping the paper right in the corner, or closer to edges, I had that happening to me right in the corner. Brand new.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

i took an angle grinder to mine, just a quick zip and it was done


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

just get a small hex screw set and loosen the blades and reset them in, no need to file or grind down..one doesnt neeed to press to hard, let the tools do the work..


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

i wouldn't loosen the blades they come from the factory good to go, Loosen it up and you'll be sorry.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

instead of a grinder, I remembere I used a file


----------



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

Before you do anything look at the blades and make sure there not upside down!!!
I bought a new flat box one time and was having problems after 2 weeks of fighting the box I decided to reset the blade and realized that they had put it in upside down at the factor...hahaha its funny now but I was pissed let me tell you.


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

Apple24 said:


> i wouldn't loosen the blades they come from the factory good to go, Loosen it up and you'll be sorry.


 well if the tape is ripping the factory set them wrong or something, I have taken them out and put them back in plenty of times with no problems..


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

*New blades are sharp*

It's been so long since I've used a new corner finisher that I ripped the crap out the tape while glazing with my new head. I rubbed it on some sandpaper to dull the point a bit. It might be the new springs make me press harder into the corner.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Don't push so dang hard on your tapes!

Are you rolling?

Why can't I ever get these problems?! I must be defective!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

your problems are in different areas


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

are you tearing the tape at the taping stage or are you pealing half the thickness of the tape off in the finish flush? either way your probably pushing to hard ease up for a while and after a while your tapingtoolvirgin blades will wear down naturally.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

muddymen said:


> Before you do anything look at the blades and make sure there not upside down!!!
> I bought a new flat box one time and was having problems after 2 weeks of fighting the box I decided to reset the blade and realized that they had put it in upside down at the factor...hahaha its funny now but I was pissed let me tell you.


What the heck every blade i have seen there is no difference it the way you put it in they are reversible duh ,


----------



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

Silverstilts get a new blade and look at it very closely pay closes attention to the ends you will see a difference! It's a common misconception that they are reversible that's why people (old timers like my dad)think that when a blade is worn down you simply flip it over! wrong
Maybe the blades I use are different then the ones you use. All joking aside the new one I'm holding right now is different on the top side from the bottom side.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sounds like your angle head is out of square. Lay it on a flat surface and make sure it lays flat on both sides. If it isn't flat, it will tear the tape. Just loosen the set screws and adjust the blades until it does lay flat.


----------

